# mason only jar



## mikequarry (Nov 10, 2006)

any idea what these are worth?


----------



## mikequarry (Nov 10, 2006)

this is the plain mason jar,one quart is the size for both.what is difference in age anyone?


----------



## bottlebuddy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mike, your Marion Mason Jar is valued @ $100.- $125. give or take a couple of bucks. It was produced arround the late 1870's -early 1880's ( BIM ) Blown in mold, hand made. It should have a ground mouth. Your Mason fruit jar was produced arround the late 1880's- early 1900's, if it has a ground mouth ( rough   surface) it is BIM hand made, if the mouth is smooth it is ABM ( automatic bottle machine) made, after 1903. Either way it's value is in the $30.- $50.range. Again, give or take a couple of bucks. Both are VERY NICE fruit jars! Thank's for sharing.


----------



## dewdog (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow!  I'll let my Marion jar go for $50!  Redbook lists them for about $15-$20. They are nice jars and will usually bring about $25 or so.................


----------



## bottlebuddy (Nov 10, 2006)

I  guess depending  on what part of the country you live in, determins what kind of a price any particular fruit jar or bottle will fetch, of course the actual value of either is whatever the buyer & seller agree on.


----------



## bobclay (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi bottlebuddy,

 Not trying to be disagreeable here, but generally speaking, regionalities don't effect jar prices that much. (except in very early jars made back east) The price guide most jar collectors use, (the Redbook of Fruit Jars) plus the ease of communications (internet) has flattened the regional pricing curve over the last 20 years. The Redbook lists the Marion in aqua quart with plain lettering (#1624) at $12-$15 and the smooth lipped MASON (#1644) at $6-$8. I can see the valve mark on the base of this one, so know it  is one of the machine made examples. I believe it was made in Kansas and is also seen in a wide variety of colors.

 And many companies were using machines far before 1903 to produce jars. Ball (for just one) began using machines in late 1894 or early 1895 and one of the early patents was granted in the early 1880s for a glass forming machine. (Arbogast patent) By the turn of the century, very few hand made jars were being produced by anyone. Because of the tremendous increase in productivity the machines offered, many of the smaller glasshouses simply closed because they couldn't afford to compete with larger glass makers using the new machines.

 Bob Clay


----------



## dewdog (Nov 10, 2006)

bottlebuddy is right--whatever a seller and buyer agree on. I just stated what the Red Book lists them for. I have the one with fancy letters--would still let it go for $50 []


----------



## bobclay (Nov 10, 2006)

Not disagreeing there at all!  )  Pricing is one very volitle thing within the jar hobby, that's for sure. Too many variable come into play, especially now with ebay establishing some astounding prices for some jars.

 For example, let's say a particular jar in the Redbook is valued at $100. And on ebay one sells for $250. On ebay, it only takes 2 people to drive a jar far beyond what it is actually worth, or has changed hands for in the past. And then a week later, another one is listed and just barely brings Redbook of $100. Strange things happen on ebay...can we ever consider an ebay price a true "worth" of any item?

 In the end, it is absolutely correct that any selling price is what 2 people agree on. However, 'price' and 'worth' can be two astoundingly different things at times. Just for a thrill ride, keep an eye on this jar; pre auction estimate of $10-$50. Type Ebay item number 320041309135 into the ebay search box. (Link is too long to post here)

 Bob


----------



## mikequarry (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks alot for the info,guess i need to sell one of these and get one of those red books...........


----------



## mikequarry (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks for the info,here is the bottom of the marion...


----------



## bobclay (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Mike,

 This might be worth a little more with the #13 base mould number. Some people think that many of the #13 jars were broken by superstitious people and therefore jars with the #13 on the base seem to bring higher prices. Really just an old wive's tale with very little merit relative to the number of jars seen with this number, but still some people will pay a premium for them.

 Bob Clay


----------



## mikequarry (Nov 11, 2006)

any offers on  the marion will be considered....thanks again for all your info...i got alot of old jars but didnt know the value or rareity of them.


----------



## bottlebuddy (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank's for the info guys, I found it all, both interesting & educating, it's gratifying to learn something new.


----------

